# female trt questions



## creekrat (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok ladies and gents. My wife and I are looking for any info on female trt. I have suspected low t in her for quite some time but have left my mouth shut as I did not want it to come to "it's always about sex".  She brought up the subject to me and I proceeds to give her symptoms of the condition in women that I have researched in preparation.   I believe this is a lifelong issue with her as well.  She is small in stature, generally lethargic for as long as I've known her and she says for as long as she can remember, greatly diminished libido, and general lack of well being to name a few.  Several of these symptoms have magnified significantly in the past few years.  In her childhood she was tested for fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome. I read the results several years ago and the only thing that the results gave was that her muscle fibers were a 60/40% split.  This was achieved by a muscle biopsy.  She was a whopping 68 pounds as an incoming freshman in high school and said that the drs put her on protein and weight gain shakes to gain weight.  She is now at 30 years old coming in at 5'3" and 125#.  I asked her if she's ever asked a Dr to test her hormone levels and she said that she has but to no avail.  We have a new Dr and I have no doubt that he will heed her request and if not I will use private MD labs.  I know that test cyp is seen as the most effective forms of test by the knowledgeable people on this subject.  We do know that dosage amounts vary and that bloodwork is needed to find the sweet spot.  One of our questions is as to what would be a possible range for a woman starting try.  From what I've researched the test cyp is best delivered e5d to prevent the levels from dropping to low.  Another question is what ancillaries, if any, are used with female try.  Any info,support,or links is greatly appreciated and yes WE WILL VERIFY THE NEED WITH BLOODWORK before starting any testosterone regimen.  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 19, 2012)

all I can say is get the test results and if she needs it her dr. will prescribe the right dose...this is very common for women.


----------



## juuced (Aug 20, 2012)

If she tests low then a lose dose of cyp would be good for her.  Also she would not need any AI with such a low dose of cyp. She wont have to worry about ball shrinkage so no HCG is no order. 

 I assume 25 to 50mg per week of cyp. would be good for a woman.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 20, 2012)

I would recommend doing a great deal more research.  For women, its not just about testosterone replacement.  She will need true HRT which will no doubt include estrogen, progesterone, and other hormones equally important for woman's hormonal balance.

My wife and I have been working on an effective regimen for her and to be honest its considerably more complicated than my hrt/trt program.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 21, 2012)

Exactly what we're trying to do transcend.  I know that TRT/HRT is a sensative subject with most docs and that they would rather err on the side of caution so as not to ostracize themselves amongst their piers.  I also know that there is more knowledge amongst the members of certain forums on the subject of TRT/HRT than some of the most renowned physicians in this field.  

Jenner, we are trying to get her in to the doc this week for bloods and are almost positive that this one will cooperate.  He is a family friend who trusts us with our opinions on what we think us or our children need medically, up to the point of certain meds.

My wife is an amazing woman and knows that I have and will cycle again and is more than ok with that and I am just so glad that she had the courage to bring her concerns to me.  Like I said before, I felt this was a problem with her but kept it to myself so as not to turn it in to an "it's always about the sex" blowup.  The sex is a side effect that would be welcomed if she needed the therapy but my number 1 goal is that my wife feels 100% most of the time, which she doesn't now.  This is not something we take lightly or will jump in to without knowing her levels and supporting them with on therapy bloodwork.  Once again, my goal is the health and happiness of my family and I am devoting my time to this so that if/when the results show that she needs it I will posses the knowledge to help her doc help her.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow i did not knew woman can suffer from low t. I know about progesterone treatments but not testosterone replacement, other then bodybuilding and or transgenders. Can anyone elaborate more more on the subject, we all can learn from this info.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm glad you say this guy will help as I don't understand why any dr. wouldn't help. I am lucky my GP is also a hormone dr. I wouldn't play around with your own doses unless you couldn't find someone to help. It's one thing for a woman to take aas for the lifestyle we all here share but totally different for her to try and use them for medical reasons.


----------



## Gman (Aug 28, 2012)

I had the same concern with my wife and started giving her 75mg of test cyp EOW.  She has now been taking it for about 3 months.  Her energy levels are way up and so is her sex drive.  We went from having sex about 3-4 times per month to 10 or more times per week.  It is getting difficult to keep up.  I have researched this topic (TRT for Women) exhaustively and there seems to be very little information out there.  I do think it is important to take some kind of AI every 2-3 weeks like .5mg of Arimadex.  No complaints so far but would love to hear from others.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 28, 2012)

The funny thing is that as women we are sometimes seen as "hormonal" we are often seen as being under the influence of own hormones....  As a result, doctors & others think that it's normal to us to go through the "tides" or hormnonal storms.. Many young women suffer from hormonal inbalances & it's sad to see how most doctors aren't willing to help.. & this is a common reality, women should not have to eperience & live with this...

Hope your wife gets the help she needs


----------



## creekrat (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife went last Friday and talked to the nurse about bloods for her t levels and the nurse said she would have to see the doc and she doubted that he would. So today while I was getting my results and subsequent first trt injection we spoke "hypothetically" about female test and trt. He said that I knew more than him and as long as I was in the room with them he would let me relay my research to him.  This being said, she goes Wednesday to see him and have bloodwork done. So hopefully Friday or Monday we will have results


----------



## creekrat (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, so she gets blood drawn today. Going to ask them to test total test, free test, estrogen, progesterone,SHBG, and IGF-1. Any others that she should need? Also, what are the normal levels for these in women? Been looking on Google without much luck.


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't forget FSH and might as well get thyroid thrown in for good measure. 

Ranges should be included in the results but they cover a wide swath. I pulled up a chart for women's T levels by age earlier. I'll post the link later when I have more time.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 2, 2012)

Well the wife has been busy at work so on Friday I kidnapped her for lunch and took her to get her blood drawn. Should have results early next week.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 10, 2012)

And the answer is . . . ?


----------



## creekrat (Sep 17, 2012)

ok, been super busy and the lab also fucked up. The wife's progesterone from day four of her folicular phase(4th day after onset bleeding) came back at <0.5 which is that of a post menopausal woman, SHBG was elevated at 116, and she thinks the results said that her total test was like 16.  I will have the total test results in my hand later today as well as the estradiol.  If she is correct on the total level, that would make her free test right around 0.14%.  I know the progesterone is low and she does present with most of the symptoms for low progesterone.  OOnce i verify these i think she needs to look long and hard at possibly hrt.  What are y'alls thoughts based off of the information so far?


----------



## creekrat (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, she just called me and read me the results.

FSH              7.7
TSA              1.16
Estradiol        132
Total test       16
SHBG             116

Free test (total divided by shbg)     0.16


----------

